# need advice for newbie(future)



## jnorvell (Dec 3, 2002)

Hello everyone- 
We are looking into purchasing a RV.  Sleeping accomadtions are the main concern (min 6).  Looking at used <$30,000.  Any thoughts or suggestions.  Seems class C fits the need well, but I have heard/seen a few neg comments about them.  RV will be used for mostly weekend trips to tailgate at football games (ie mostly dry camping).  Any help or thoughts would be appreciated.  Thanks JC


----------



## hertig (Dec 3, 2002)

need advice for newbie(future)

Since your need is for dry camping with 6 people, you may be happiest with about a 30' or larger Class A basement model (BIG tanks).  Don't forget a good generator sucking off a BIG gas tank.  With the right floorplan, this will sleep 2 adults in the main bed, 2 small people in the sofa bed and 2 small people in the dinette bed (the most common configuration).  Or you might find one with bunk beds, for small, atheletic people who like to sleep alone.  A lot of nice used ones in your price range, and now is the time to get a good deal (winter is a buyers market). 

Class C may be marginal in the size you need (it is, after all, a van chassis), and they tend to have smaller tanks, and those over cab shelf beds

If you can't find the exact bed configuration you need, remember that a good air mattress on the floor may work for you.

Before signing anything, make sure that whatever you are considering is allowed and will fit where you plan to spend most of your time.  For instance, the perfect RV may be a 38 footer, but if the stadium only allows 32 feet, it won't work for you.


----------

